# Walmart Snow and Ice Removal



## Brookside Landscaping

Looking for some insight on who to contact regarding snow bids. Went through Walmart.com and submitted application to be a vendor as directed. Received an automated email from Real Estate Procurement stating that they received our application. I've tried to contact the specialist that emailed me, but haven't gotten any response. Also left a message in the general mailbox for Real Estate Procurement. If anyone has any inside info on how and who to submit a bid to I would be sooooooooo thankful.

Thanks,
Jen
Office Manager


----------



## John_DeereGreen

A location would help you get some better answers


----------



## Brookside Landscaping

Northumberland County Pennsylvania


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Have you tried going to the store and talking to the manager.


----------



## Brookside Landscaping

Yes. They said that all landscaping and snow removal must go through the home office. Which I have done. Left several messages also with no response.


----------



## BossPlow2010

It’s like deja vu every year someone asks how to bid Walmart.

Edit:
Maybe they already have a contractor for snow, it is the end of September after all.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

There are quite a few around here that haven't been awarded yet. If the NSP doesn't know who's got them, there's no way a sub can be had yet. 

Divisions Maintenance Group has a bunch of Walmart's in PA, try checking with them.


----------



## cjames808

I can see a 7 acre 24hr Wal Mart Parking lot here from my office desk. The guys who plow it do it in about 30 minutes with two loaders & 12' pushers. Fast and HARD is how you do those types of places to win. We don't do those simply because we do no have a fleet of $100k wheel loaders and a salt dome larger than the municipalities, they do.


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's like deja vu every year someone asks how to bid Walmart.


Didn't you post this already?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

cjames808 said:


> I can see a 7 acre 24hr Wal Mart Parking lot here from my office desk. The guys who plow it do it in about 30 minutes with two loaders & 12' pushers. Fast and HARD is how you do those types of places to win. We don't do those simply because we do no have a fleet of $100k wheel loaders and a salt dome larger than the municipalities, they do.


I'd like to see 2 12' pushers plow 7 acres in 30 minutes.


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> Didn't you post this already?


Wasn't me. You probably don't know the guy, but this is the post



[QUOTE="cwren2472 said:


> Why do I feel a sense of deja vu every time I see a thread from a new user stating "need help bidding"?
> 
> Good thing he threw in "liquid calcium or bagged?" That's like a two-for-one thread special


----------



## Luther

Brookside Landscaping said:


> Looking for some insight on who to contact regarding snow bids. Went through Walmart.com and submitted application to be a vendor as directed. Received an automated email from Real Estate Procurement stating that they received our application. I've tried to contact the specialist that emailed me, but haven't gotten any response. Also left a message in the general mailbox for Real Estate Procurement. If anyone has any inside info on how and who to submit a bid to I would be sooooooooo thankful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jen
> Office Manager


As long as they already have it covered they won't be calling you back. Zero courtesy is how they operate. If you are able to get someone's attention at Walmart you'll have to become an "approved vendor" which is a process they'll have you go through. Might be best to wait and see who is servicing the site this year. Chances are they are just a sub to someone who was awarded a block of their sites in that area...even though they are supposed to self performing the work.


----------



## Mike_PS

If you're not going to post helpful comments then don't post

thanks


----------



## cjames808

Ahh don’t burn me on this, maybe 14’/16’ then some cleanup trucks come and finish/salt and the lot usually has a lot of cars consuming space even in the snow. The walmartians cannot resist the glow.

Point was this customer requires a constant level of service for a probably low price if looked at from dollars per acre, done successfully with high dollar equipment at hourly rates. Also lots of salt salt salt they love salt, the managers must be able to call for salt each shift.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

cjames808 said:


> Point was this customer requires a constant level of service for a probably low price if looked at from dollars per acre, done successfully with high dollar equipment at hourly rates. Also lots of salt salt salt they love salt, the managers must be able to call for salt each shift.


I honestly don't think you emphasized how much they love salt enough :laugh:

Usually different managers will call multiple times per shift because they all need to feel like the top dog...........


----------



## FredG

jrs.landscaping said:


> I honestly don't think you emphasized how much they love salt enough :laugh:
> 
> Usually different managers will call multiple times per shift because they all need to feel like the top dog...........


 Yes until someone gets the big idea to go by trip, then your phone will have Cobb webs on it.


----------



## Brookside Landscaping

John_DeereGreen said:


> There are quite a few around here that haven't been awarded yet. If the NSP doesn't know who's got them, there's no way a sub can be had yet.
> 
> Divisions Maintenance Group has a bunch of Walmart's in PA, try checking with them.


Great Thanks!!!


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Last year some national was calling local companies and offering 34k for the Walmart near me. I laughed them off the phone.


----------



## Defcon 5

$34k in this area guys would be driving over each other in their 1974 Case Backhoes to do it..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

97BlackDiesel said:


> Last year some national was calling local companies and offering 34k for the Walmart near me. I laughed them off the phone.


$34K and a WallyWorld is big time for a guy with a '94 half ton with a 7.5 Meyers and a tailgate spreader...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I think every newbie should try one at that money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think every newbie should try one at that money.


Truck is paid for...no loans so they have lower overhead. No payments.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> $34k in this area guys would be driving over each other in their 1974 Case Backhoes to do it..


And whoever has a W14 wins...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> And whoever has a W14 wins...


We had a W11 for a short time. The W dont stand for winner.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We had a W11 for a short time. The W dont stand for winner.


Worthless?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Worthless?


Thats the word.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Truck is paid for...no loans so they have lower overhead. No payments.


So what your saying is....Lower Margins...Better ROI ??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> So what your saying is....Lower Margins...Better ROI ??


Only if it's a low snow area...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only if it's a low snow area...


Ok...Lower Margins lead to better ROI in a low snow area....What about using seasonals to fund Lower performing accounts ??...I'm still a little fuzzy on that one


----------



## GMC Driver

ROI - is that something that can be achieved in this industry? IMHO, seems like many are working to make the payments. Shiny is nice, but it don't stay shiny long.

Butts in the seats are hard enough to get, and margins dwindle a bit more. Throw salt on top of it, and it get tighter yet. Insurance....

Remind me again why I do this? Because doing seasonals at $3K/acre doesn't cut it.


----------



## Defcon 5

GMC Driver said:


> ROI - is that something that can be achieved in this industry? IMHO, seems like many are working to make the payments. Shiny is nice, but it don't stay shiny long.
> 
> Butts in the seats are hard enough to get, and margins dwindle a bit more. Throw salt on top of it, and it get tighter yet. Insurance....
> 
> Remind me again why I do this? Because doing seasonals at $3K/acre doesn't cut it.


$3k Canadian????....That's like $7 bucks american


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> ROI - is that something that can be achieved in this industry? IMHO, seems like many are working to make the payments. Shiny is nice, but it don't stay shiny long.
> 
> Butts in the seats are hard enough to get, and margins dwindle a bit more. Throw salt on top of it, and it get tighter yet. Insurance....
> 
> Remind me again why I do this? Because doing seasonals at $3K/acre doesn't cut it.


The challenge?

Too hard-headed to quit?

Klompens are made for plowing?


----------



## GMC Driver

Defcon 5 said:


> $3k Canadian????....That's like $7 bucks american


I've got to move.



Mark Oomkes said:


> The challenge?
> 
> Too hard-headed to quit?
> 
> Klompens are made for plowing?


Because reformed education isn't free?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> I've got to move.
> 
> Because reformed education isn't free?


Good one as well...except I'm finished with the tuition side of things.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good one as well...except I'm finished with the tuition side of things.


BS... I'm sure Buzz isn't teaching you for free...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> BS... I'm sure Buzz isn't teaching you for free...


Give Buzz a few Old Chubs He will do anything for free


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good one as well...except I'm finished with the tuition side of things.


Hope your still paying membership 

We do it because we like to please people, and we don't want to sit in an office or be a sales person for some company that pushes to sell stuff and meet or exceed profit margins at any cost and doesn't deliver on the day they said they would deliver what youve bought.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Hope your still paying membership
> 
> We do it because we like to please people, and we don't want to sit in an office or be a sales person for some company that pushes to sell stuff and meet or exceed profit margins at any cost and doesn't deliver on the day they said they would deliver what youve bought.


I am, happy to help just as so many others have and do.

That's part of it...or maybe because no one will hire me?


----------

